# Band thickness and Taper for 1/4 inch or 6.3 mm steel



## JackP (Jun 11, 2020)

What are your recommendations in regard to band brand. thickness, taper sizes for 6.3 mm (1/4 inch) steel for target shooting (with short draw of approx 30 inches) ?

Is it possible to shoot accurately at 15 M distance with 6 mm steel or is the distance limited to less than that.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I use .45mm thickness for 1/4" and 7mm steel ammo. The offerings from Precise, BSB, USOPP, Sumeike and 100% Latex all seem to work well. With a mild draw weight you can still get the quarter inchers moving at 240-260fps and reach targets out to 50 yards. I rarely shoot under 20 yards when outside.

Try small 45-50mm pouches and bandcuts of --- 13mm x 11mm - to - 17mm x 13mm with a length of 170-175mm and see what feels best for you.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

JackP said:


> Is it possible to shoot accurately at 15 M distance with 6 mm steel


Yes it is :thumbsup:

Here is two videos


----------



## JackP (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi friends,

Thanks for that helpful info. Shall give it try with .50 Precise (as I do not have 0.45 at the moment) cut to suggested taper/s.


----------



## Granzoto (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello friends, greetings from Brazil. I'm starting to shoot slingshots now, and I Will use .45 precise bands to shoot 1/4 steel. I'm planning to cut 12/9 taper and use 80% of Full enlongation. Do you think i Will have problema with longevity of this bands? Thank you in advance!


----------

